
Facebook scraps in-video links to other sites - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36586021
======
exodust
Just another brick in the wall. Facebook's anti-web agenda, and restrictive
eco-system is at the heart of its entire operation.

Recently I noticed they made a change for non-Facebook users trying to view a
page. After about 2 seconds of viewing, a pop-over appears bugging you to sign
in or sign up to keep viewing the page. This is a new low, as it happens even
when the page owner sets their page to public. They've finally done it... to
simply read a Facebook page now requires a signed-in Facebook account.

No announcement or anything, just a silent change they hoped nobody would
notice. Except if you run a business and care about non-Facebook users being
able to access essential basic information from a web link, this is no longer
possible as the pop-over is too obstructive.

